# Multiple Embodiments



## JM (Sep 3, 2020)

From the Reformation Study Bible (2016), Introduction to Revelation, after explaining some of the different ways to interpret the book. 

"A combination of these views is probably closest to the truth. The imagery in Revelation is multifaceted and is in principle capable of multiple embodiments."

Yours in the Lord, 

jm


----------

